
Our Social Media Is Broken. Is Decentralization the Fix? - toomuchtodo
https://blog.archive.org/2020/01/30/our-social-media-is-broken-is-decentralization-the-fix/
======
BelleOfTheBall
While I'm happy to see new solutions in any shape and form, it's strange to
see all problems of social media blamed solely on centralization. The
misinformation, in particular, is not a problem of centralization, it's a
problem of people. As long as it's lucrative and easy to spread
misinformation, it will be done. While decentralizing could help curb it, I
don't think it's a full fix.

